
Show HN: Chrome extension for watching Amazon Prime video together - cosmodust
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/prime-party/fcngjpblanflfmbkdkheajgobilapkfa
======
cosmodust
I created a netflix party clone for amazon prime. I have not tested it
thoroughly and need feedback if anyone here watches primevideo with friends.

